# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  من يملك سيارة جمس . . خبر خطير

## شجن

> 
>   تحذير هام ياشباب تحذير لكل من او يعرف احد يمتلك سيارة من نوع 
> 
>  G M C 
> 
>  من موديل 2000-2001-2003 
> 
>سـواء كانت سوبربان او يوكن اوحتى سـيرااا المهم سـيارة 
> 
>g M C تكون سـجادات ( الدوسات ) تحت الأرجل مصنوعه من الجلد وخصوصاَ تحت رجل 
> 
>  السائق !! المهم انـا كنت قبل يومين مع احد الأقارب وكان يمتلك احدا هذه السـيارات .... 
> 
>  واستوقفـنا احـد الماره في السوق وطلب رفع السجادة فاستغربت الأمر فقلت في نفسي هل يقــرب 
> 
>  لنا هذا الشخص!!!!!؟ هل هواحد اصدقاء صاحبي !!!!!!؟ هل وهل وهل !!!!؟ فطلبه يثير التعجب 
> 
>  والذهول!!! ففهـمت من نظرات قريـبي انه لا يصل له صله وطبعا السياره جديده لو كانت غير ذلك 
> 
>  لقلت هو المالك الأول لسياره. ؟!؟ فقلت في نفسي ننتظر ماذا يفعل وإذا به يصيح لاحول ولا قوه إلا 
> 
>  بالله استغفر الله اللهم إللعن إسرائيل ربنا لاتعذبنا بما فعل السفهاء منا!!!! انا اقول وشفيه هذا 
> 
>  الرجال شكله مريض؟؟؟ نزلت ورحت بجانبه فقلت له عسى ما شر ويش فيك نقدر نساعدك بشي !! 
> 
>! فقال: إنظر!! إنظر لفظ الجلاله هنا وكان يشير إلى الدوسه. بعد قلبها على ظهرها ففعـلا لم أصدق 
> 
>  مارئته عيناي فكلمة الله واضحه كل لوضوح !!! ونحن نوطئ عليها بأقدامنا....؟ فلنظر إلى اين 
> 
>  توصلو لمحاولة إهانةالدين الإسلامي 
> 
>فقلت هل جميع السيارات هكذا فقال اي سـيارة من نـوع 
> 
>gmc 
> 
>  ((دوسـات)) 
> 
>  تحت رجل السائق مصنوعه من الجلد فياشباب 
> 
>خلونا ننشر هذا الخبر. 
> 
> 
> منقوووووووووووول

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مشكوره على الخبر
لقد تمكنت وزرة الدخليه السعوديه من العثور على الجمس الممتلى بي المتفجرت التي اعلنت

----------


## شجن

عاشقة الزهراء لا الخبر مو زي الي في بالش اقري الخبر اول

مو ده خبري 

خبري شيء ثاني   

اقريه


والعفو

----------

